# WindowsXP Pro ?



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I'm trying to install a trial version of WindowsXP Professional x64 that I downloaded from the net. Does the x64 mean that it only operates at 64 bit and if so how can I tell if my computer is operating at that speed? 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

grannygardner said:


> Does the x64 mean that it only operates at 64 bit and if so how can I tell if my computer is operating at that speed?


If you don't know then you probably don't have it, since it's significantly more expensive than a 32-bit processor. But to check for sure, right-click on your My Computer icon and select Properties. On the general tab you'll see your processor description under Computer. 

Report that info back here and we'll let you know if it's a 64-bit or 32-bit processor.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

It says: 

HP Pavilion Intel (R)
Celeron (R) CPU 1.70 GHz
1.69 BHz 0.99 GB of RAM


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

grannygardner said:


> It says:
> 
> HP Pavilion Intel (R)
> Celeron (R) CPU 1.70 GHz
> 1.69 BHz 0.99 GB of RAM


Not a 64-bit machine. You need a standard 32-bit version of XP.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Thanks again. I appreciate it.


----------

